# Headset (music/gaming) up to 80$



## ORLY (Nov 15, 2019)

Hello, please suggest the best 3.5mm headsets (in terms of price-to-quality) for up to 80$.

E.g. what about Kingston HyperX Cloud Stinger (HX-HSCS-BK) for 60$?


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 15, 2019)

ORLY said:


> Hello, please suggest the best 3.5mm headsets (in terms of price-to-quality) for up to 80$.
> 
> E.g. what about Kingston HyperX Cloud Stinger (HX-HSCS-BK) for 60$?


whats the wxact model of stinger, otherwise $30/60 price is fine
altho i would go for turtle beach, just my opinion


----------



## oobymach (Nov 15, 2019)

Sennheiser GSP 302 is $80 pricetag with 15hz+ response, it's single 3.5mm plug style


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 15, 2019)

Add $20 and get pc37x from drop.com.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 15, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Add $20 and get pc37x from drop.com.



I agree with this 100%. edit:  these cost $100... that's $40 more than Cloud Stinger.

Honestly for the price cloud stinger isn't that bad, I have heard it before.

I'd recommend the pc37x if it was only $20 more though, but not $40.  cause HD58X was on sale recently for $130 and it sounds better than $500+ headphones imo (though I do have a nice amp/dac) so at $100 range I'd say spend $30 more for HD58X, but then you would need a decent little amp/dac combo too, so yeah nevermind.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 15, 2019)

Cooler Master MH751 (rebranded Takstar Pro 82), HyperX Cloud I/II/X/Pro (rebranded Takstar Pro 80) and Sennheiser GSP 300 (301/302/303 are color variants) are my go to recommendations for $50-$100 and Corsair HS50, HyperX Cloud Stinger, Audio Technica ATH-M20X and Superlux HD 681/668 under $50.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 15, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> HyperX Cloud Stinger, Audio Technica ATH-M20X.



I agree with these two only. But since a mic is really needed and to be easy for ya, honestly the Cloud Stinger sounds great for the price, I was really impressed by it.


----------



## ORLY (Nov 15, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> whats the wxact model of stinger
> altho i would go for turtle beach


The exact model is HyperX Cloud Stinger (HX-HSCS-BK).
As for Turtle Beach - no one really sells it here.



oobymach said:


> Sennheiser GSP 302 is $80 pricetag with 15hz+ response, it's single 3.5mm plug style


115$ here, and I doubt my motherboard has a combined 3.5mm port for that.



Khonjel said:


> Cooler Master MH751 (rebranded Takstar Pro 82), HyperX Cloud I/II/X/Pro (rebranded Takstar Pro 80) and Sennheiser GSP 300 (301/302/303 are color variants) are my go to recommendations for $50-$100 and Corsair HS50, HyperX Cloud Stinger, Audio Technica ATH-M20X and Superlux HD 681/668 under $50.


If to choose between HyperX Cloud Stinger and Corsair Gaming HS50 Stereo - what's better and why?


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 15, 2019)

ORLY said:


> The exact model is HyperX Cloud Stinger (HX-HSCS-BK).
> As for Turtle Beach - no one really sells it here.
> 
> 
> ...



Cloud Stinger has actual better sound quality. I have heard both. 

I never tested the mics on either, can't speak to that, but I am sure both mics sound good enough.









						Corsair HS50 Stereo Gaming Headset Review: Just Good Enough
					

The Corsair HS50 is totally functional for gaming and works on a wide variety of platforms, but it doesn't do much to distinguish itself.




					www.tomsguide.com
				




cons - bad music performance

stinger sounds great for both gaming and music, I can confirm this review is accurate.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 15, 2019)

I also have the Cloud Stinger,bought it around 6 months ago.

Can't really compare it to anything 'decent' but its pretty good imo,even with my mobo's onboard audio.

The only issue I had with it is the initial comfort,the first month was bad and I almost got rid of it cause it made the top of my head hurt no matter how I changed the sliders/size but after enough time it became better and now I can't even feel it on my head.
That depends on each person tho,maybe it was just my head or something.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 15, 2019)

Sithaer said:


> I also have the Cloud Stinger,bought it around 6 months ago.
> 
> Can't really compare it to anything 'decent' but its pretty good imo,even with my mobo's onboard audio.
> 
> ...



Each persons head varies quite a lot to be honest.  

There are some 1 grand headphones I have tried that would not even fit me properly, yet they were quite popular among the Head-Fi folks. My head is quite small, 99% of headphones I have to put on lowest setting.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 15, 2019)

@ORLY, Cloud Stinger cause HS50 pleather/fake leather earcups aren't removable and every experienced headphone users will you that plaear earcups usually break apart, gets infected with mold and generally gets outlived by the headset itself.
Buy Cloud Stinger. I think Hardwarecanucks has review on both. Check them out on Youtube.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 15, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Each persons head varies quite a lot to be honest.
> 
> There are some 1 grand headphones I have tried that would not even fit me properly, yet they were quite popular among the Head-Fi folks. My head is quite small, 99% of headphones I have to put on lowest setting.



Aye that is true so I'm not blaming the headset for it,could happend with any headset.

I would say my head is ~average I think?Currently using the Stinger with ~1 cm pulled down on both sides and this seems to be the comfortable option for me.
On top of that I'm also using it with glasses and luckily this headset has no issues with that since some headsets and glasses are a no go.

So far no damage on it either which is good,my previous headset 'Sades sa 902' lasted me around 1 and half years but at that point the earcups were in a really bad condition.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 15, 2019)

Wireless:





						Amazon.com: SteelSeries Arctis 5 RGB Illuminated Gaming Headset with DTS Headphone:X 7.1 Surround for PC, PlayStation 4, VR, Android and iOS - Black (Renewed) : Video Games
					

Amazon.com: SteelSeries Arctis 5 RGB Illuminated Gaming Headset with DTS Headphone:X 7.1 Surround for PC, PlayStation 4, VR, Android and iOS - Black (Renewed) : Video Games



					www.amazon.com
				




I have these and love em.  People comment on how good the audio quality is at LANs all the time the battery lasts for a while and it comes with DTS and level settings so you can tweak them to your liking.

Wired:


			Amazon.com
		


These look interesting although I havent tried them myself, these are the next on my list to try out





						Amazon.com: OneOdio Adapter-Free Over Ear Headphones for Studio Monitoring and Mixing, Sound Isolation, 90° Rotatable Housing with Top Protein Leather Earcups, 50mm Driver Unit, Wired Headsets with Mic (Pro-50): Electronics
					

Amazon.com: OneOdio Adapter-Free Over Ear Headphones for Studio Monitoring and Mixing, Sound Isolation, 90° Rotatable Housing with Top Protein Leather Earcups, 50mm Driver Unit, Wired Headsets with Mic (Pro-50): Electronics



					www.amazon.com


----------



## ORLY (Nov 19, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Wired:
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Man, those are headphones without a microphone.
Our resellers are greedy as hell, Stinger costed 62$ and they called it a "sale", now it costs 75$ and I don't really want to spend that on such headset, may be they increased prices just to "drop" them before Nov 29 for it to look like a cool offer, but for now they pretty much lost me. I may even end up with some 15$ headset instead, and they may keep that overpriced stuff to themselves.

OK guys, what about:

54$ --- SteelSeries Arctis RAW Black (I've read its music quality sucks...)
69$ --- SteelSeries Arctis 1 (I've read that it has the same speaker and mic as the RAW model which makes the price difference weird)
70$ --- GIGABYTE AORUS H5 (I've read it's nothing special)

I would like to have a decent enough microphone (I might record my voice apart from just speaking to my teammates) and as good as possible quality of playing music for the price.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 19, 2019)

how abt this, pretty much not highend model but its good enough



 around $13 here


----------



## ORLY (Nov 19, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> around $13 here


Not sold here at all.

So anyway, what about price-to-performance between these?
54$ SteelSeries Arctis RAW
69$ SteelSeries Arctis 1
70$ GIGABYTE AORUS H5
75$ Kingston HyperX Cloud Stinger

I mean, I would like to get a decent enough headset and not to overpay. And if I can spend less and lose pretty much nothing in terms of how they sound - I would not mind.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 19, 2019)

i vote for steel series


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 19, 2019)

I'll vote for either the corsair H50 stereo or the Cloud Stinger as they are among the best 50$ headphones value around today


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 19, 2019)

A few yaers back I recommended my friend Superlux HD 681 ($27 during sale) and a $5 lapel mic. We imported it via third party since amazon doesn't ship here. Still wasn't more than $40. Best purchase ever made imho.

I personally was lucky to be abroad when I bought my HyperX Cloud X, otherwise I had plan to do the same purchase.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 19, 2019)

My son has a pair of $350 Sennheisers that were a bit of a problem for him.  He's tall and they are so comfirtable that you forget they are on.  When he stood up, he'd rip them off his head because the wire wasn't lonng enough to allow him to stand.  Eventually the cable was pulled out, he sent them in for repair but they'd be gone 3 weeks.    I siggested he buy something wireless and ge grabbed a set of Logitech G930s for $90.  We now have 4 sets of either the 930 or 933.  The Sennhesiers came back but they are rarely used.  The 930s went for around $130 but I see them now for $50 - $70

G933 Black are $79 @ Amazon /e $59
The newer G935s are $99

Thankfully, you can turn the stoopid LEDs off


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 19, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> My son has a pair of $350 Sennheisers that were a bit of a problem for him.  He's tall and they are so comfirtable that you forget they are on.  When he stood up, he'd rip them off his head because the wire wasn't lonng enough to allow him to stand.  Eventually the cable was pulled out, he sent them in for repair but they'd be gone 3 weeks.    I siggested he buy something wireless and ge grabbed a set of Logitech G930s for $90.  We now have 4 sets of either the 930 or 933.  The Sennhesiers came back but they are rarely used.  The 930s went for around $130 but I see them now for $50 - $70
> 
> G933 Black are $79 @ Amazon /e $59
> The newer G935s are $99
> ...



I really hope one day that Americans come to understand that every English-speaking netizen aren't from US and prices from Amazon.com, the quintessential American retail prices don't apply globally.

One excuse Americans can refer to is that OP used $ as currency (or more specifically converted their price to $ value) but dozens of other countries use $ too.


----------

